# Kind of Cool



## ThinkerX (Oct 10, 2016)

This guy used to be a regular here at Mythic Scribes.  I remember him posting excerpts from this book and a short story set in the same world:

Critical Failures (Caverns and Creatures Book 1) - Kindle edition by Robert Bevan, Joan Reginaldo. Humor & Entertainment Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


----------



## Devor (Oct 10, 2016)

He's got 449 reviews!  Sheesh.  That's really awesome.  And now I feel compelled to go review his old posts.

I remember he talked about a twitter strategy that was working really well for him. . . . .


----------



## Ban (Oct 11, 2016)

Talk about a success story. Lots of reviews AND high ratings!

Bravo Bevan.


----------



## ThinkerX (Oct 12, 2016)

I have bought a fair number of Kindle Books over the past six months.  Something I noticed - anywhere from a couple weeks to a couple months later, I get a 'laundry list' email from Amazon, asking me to review my recent purchases - writing style, POV, number of stars, and comments about the story.  

I wonder if that's where most of his reviews came from?  A book that's been out there a couple years like his, geared towards gamers...hm...


----------



## robertbevan (Oct 13, 2016)

Hey guys. Thanks for starting a thread about little ol' me. 

I found this post while Googling myself. (Yeah, judge me. Whatever.)

Sorry I haven't been around in the past few years. This self-publishing journey has kept me pretty busy, and I haven't had a whole lot of time to lurk around on forums like I used to. 

The novel/short story strategy is still working well for me. I've been doing a 1:6 ratio of novels to shorts, then releasing bundles of shorts in "d6" collections. 

Someone mentioned my Twitter strategy. That seemed to work for a while. But during my recent move, I had to take a break from my daily Twitter sessions, and I haven't noticed any drop in sales whatsoever. I really don't enjoy Twitter, and I don't know if I'll be continuing to maintain my account or not.

My Facebook author page, on the other hand, has been a pleasure to maintain, and that's where the lion's share of my interaction with fans takes place.

There are a lot of things which have collectively contributed to the success I'm enjoying. Having quality audiobooks produced, leveraging the benefits of KDP Select, jumping on opportunities when they present themselves. 

I'm not the best blogger in the world, but I have written in detail about several strategies that are working for me on there. Feel free to dig through that and see if you can find anything useful.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Oct 18, 2016)

...I had a look at ThinkerX's link the other day when the tread first showed up - and now I'm getting mails from Amazon about Critical Failure.


----------

